# For effen gee jFxC99



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2009)

Juicy Fruit x Cindy99
OK, gave a bunch of these seeds away to a couple of local peeps. so was on last 3. 1 died, 2 fems. took a cutting of each fem. kept the best made a mom. had other 2 in flower. hardest dang strain i ever grew :holysheep: 
Even had some vets cranking there head sideways on some of the probs. Fert picky, light picky, hard as hell to clone, hates to be topped or trained. So I got ticked shoved the mom into flower. harvested the others (10-11 weeks about). 

I let it hang dry cure for a lil bit and gave it a try. :ccc: 

OMG!!!! this is some of the wildest day smoke. If you suffer from hypertension or anxiety attacks THIS BUD IS NOT FOR YOU!!!!
Lemme just put it this way. me and a very seasoned toker neighbor shared a doob. 1/2 way through he couldn't take anymore...went to stand up sat back down. and just kept on hearing him make this sound "whew...I'm wasted" LOL 
Major sat high to it. very ceberal high. Makes ya wanna do stuff and enjoy the day 

The left pic. I'm gonna try to reveg her after harvest. keeping that nitrogen going all the way through flower. hopefully it will be easy to reveg. Even tho juicy fruit crosses and I have "history"  (JFxChampagne and I had some trouble working together in the past  )


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 20, 2009)

Mutt that is a fine specimen right there man.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 20, 2009)

daaaang Mutt
thats a crazy strain sounds tedious
hey with that much work you have to put in to it
its gotta produce great smoke.
great plants hands down


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments 
Effen Gee asked me to post some pics up, he mentioned he is a C99 fan as well 
Figure give a perdicament picture  
Had to do some wierd blocking up for the blue mystic and jFxC99 hehehe. Dang Cindy99 F3's are flippin huge. stretched 4x veg size LOL

ah figured haven't posted a pic up in a while.  So thought i'd toss these up for SnG.  
So back 2 leaning towers are C99 front left JFxC99 bonzaid a lil and to the right Blue Mystic clone, pinched.
and they say don't grow two plants in a pot  pretty much twins there


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 21, 2009)

Mutt looks yummy there bud! Got to love anything with C99! And I definitly no about the strech its seems no matter what she's crossed with it retains that trait, not complaining because like you said its killer smoke!


                                            Phatpharmer


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice Mutt. C99 and I go back aways. I love smoking it, but HATE growing it. It's up there with Neville's haze with difficult grows. I recently had a chance to get some as freebees at another site and I turned them down. I decided to try sannie's the killing field instead. I have high hopes for this strain. I always liked the cindy pheno that tasted like pineapple. Nothing else ever tasted the same.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish I could get my hands on some c99 beans. Some of the best smoke I have had. There is a guy here with a cut but he is not sharing.:cry:


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Very nice Mutt. C99 and I go back aways. I love smoking it, but HATE growing it. It's up there with Neville's haze with difficult grows. I recently had a chance to get some as freebees at another site and I turned them down. I decided to try sannie's the killing field instead. I have high hopes for this strain. I always liked the cindy pheno that tasted like pineapple. Nothing else ever tasted the same.


 
beleive it or not the cindy isn't that bad I don't think...little finicky, but mixing a tough one like JF with another difficult one Cindy made it a real tough one to keep happy. LOL

What made the C99 tough is the constant skyward growth for 2 weeks straight without slowing down   No lie  plant gained 6" in one night :holysheep:  
Yeah heard many nice things about the pineapple pheno, dude made these F3's said he bred it down trying to lock that one in better...so hoping these have that trait.




> There is a guy here with a cut but he is not sharing.


never understood that. its a cut. whats one cut. hell trade a bag for it. 
Greedy peeps tick me off


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 21, 2009)

That is ulike any cindy cross I have seen.

We have cindy x Og kush, and we still get larger nugs, and more, thinner leaves on the plant.

Seems the juicy fruit took over this one...

I have completed many a cindy grow in reused coco at areound 7.1 to 7.2 soil ph, as I had nothing else to work with and could not keep it down.

End results...Amazing still.

Cindy is ultra responsive to the bloom line (in the yellow bottles) and it is commonly drastically underfed most of the time. Plus, good cindy goes for at least 12 weeks.

Minimum.

Thanks Mutt, much appreciated..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2009)

jf did take over on the buzz. it was a male cindy in the mix. but like the other juicy fruit cross i did (JFxChampagne) was ultra hyper, cerebel do not go out into public stay home and fiddle in the garage toke :hubba:
Thanks for the heads up on the 12weeks for the cindy's figured it was up there...but seen a lot of peeps chop at week 10-11. was worried i was lookin at trigger happy farmers. you confirmed my suspicions thanks


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 25, 2009)

my c99 x ak47 cross almost triples in size once I start flower, and really loves her nutes, close to double what others I have ran can take...if I fed my Afghani what I feed Cindy X AK they would be dead the next day.  But they produce pretty good, and are not a pain to deal with at all, other than feeding and watering more often.  I have not had a "pure" c99 but want to!!!  What I'm running is more of a spice smell, one pheno is slightly fruity, but not pinapple, don't really know how to describe it.  I'm just learning the computer now, I can't even figure out how to put that little picture up in the corner yet, let alone post garden shots.  My kid does have a digital camera though that I got her last x-mas,  maybe I'll have to have her give me a lesson on that, and try to post some pictures of the ak-cindy.  I average about 2 - 2 1/2 oz per plant grown in soil under 1000 w.  It's a killer buzz though!  good one for work, motivational.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

Very  Nice  *Dawg*...thanks for  shareing  :48:


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Mutt its been some time, how are your cindy's doing. I'm getting ready to pop Mosca's bx1 and his sonic fly. I'll start a thread, but wanted to compare Mosca's beans with what you got going.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

I wanna smoke some of that stuff *Dawg *


----------

